# Gallbladder cleanse while breastfeeding?



## coloradoalice (Oct 12, 2005)

Has anyone done a gallbladder cleanse while breastfeeding? The site with the cleanse recipe says it is safe, but only one person had any personal experience and posted with it. I just want to know if anyone did this and how it went. My son is only 3 weeks old, but I have had several attacks this week and just have to do this. I have done this twice before with great results. Thanks for any input.


----------



## DoulaLyndsey (Feb 18, 2005)

I've not done a cleanse yet, but am planning to. I've had gallbladder attacks after each of my kids, but after the last baby, they've been bad enough that I've wanted to do something. I contacted my midwife and she suggested that I take "chanca piedra" to break up the stones first (I've got a bottle of 90, I'm taking a double dose for the first week and then going back down to normal dose until I finish the bottle) and then do the flush. She knows that I'm breastfeeding and would not suggest anything that she knew wasn't safe (plus she got input from the herbalist that works with her). The flush involves (I'm going by memory on this, forgive me if something is wrong, the directions are hanging on my fridge and I'm NAKing) eating natual foods, nothing refined for a day and then drinking a lemon juice/olive oil concoction to flush out the stones. As soon as my bottle of chanca piedra is done, I'm planning on doing this. I figured that it's probably safter than surgery which could pass on harmful drugs to my baby and also put me out of commission for breastfeeding for several hours, depending on the surgery and recovery.

I hope I was able to help a little







.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

can I please ask for more info on the cleanse? A link to a site would be great ... my DH has been having gall bladder problems and a cleanse might work wonders for him!

Thanks


----------



## DoulaLyndsey (Feb 18, 2005)

Gallbladder Flush

This is the exact recipe that my midwife gave to me. I'm planning on doing the Step 3 Gallbladder flush that involves eating whole (un refined) foods for a day and then doing the flush that night. Since I'm breastfeeding, I don't think it would be wise for me to go on a 2 day apple juice fast because of health reasons.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

Thanks so much - I really appreciate it


----------



## coloradoalice (Oct 12, 2005)

This is the cleanse I used:

http://www.curezone.com/cleanse/liver/huldas_recipe.asp

I didn't do any of the prep days due the immense pain I was in. I did it on Friday night and I have been pain free since Sunday morning!!!! I think I will now go back and do the prep steps and another cleanse just to be sure, but I feel a ton better!!! And my son doesn't seem to have noticed I did anything at all, so it didn't affect my breastmilk!


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I'm glad you're feeling better!

My DH's most recent scan showed the problem is with his liver rather than his gall bladder, and it says the same flush can be used for both, so he's going to do it. I've posted a few times previously about his mysterious health problems (inability to lose weight even though he eats a healthy diet and exercises for an hour, 5 mornings a week). Hopefully this will help him.


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, I'm in the club too!

I've been checking into which flush recipe would be the most effective. I think I like that one from the sensible health link.

NaturalMomof3, are you using (or does your midwife use) the herbs sold at that site? I like what she has to say on that site, and and thinking of ordering her herbs to make the flush as effective as possible. (I'm not nursing anymore, so I don't have to worry 'bout that aspect...)

I'll let you guys know how it goes in a couple of months (after prepping)!


----------

